
Jscript.dll Zero-day vulnerability in IE 9, 10, 11 on Windows 7, 8, 10, Server - alecmg
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-warns-about-internet-explorer-zero-day-but-no-patch-yet/
======
alecmg
A remote code execution vulnerability exists in the way that the scripting
engine handles objects in memory in Internet Explorer. The vulnerability could
corrupt memory in such a way that an attacker could execute arbitrary code in
the context of the current user. An attacker who successfully exploited the
vulnerability could gain the same user rights as the current user. If the
current user is logged on with administrative user rights, an attacker who
successfully exploited the vulnerability could take control of an affected
system. An attacker could then install programs; view, change, or delete data;
or create new accounts with full user rights.

In a web-based attack scenario, an attacker could host a specially crafted
website that is designed to exploit the vulnerability through Internet
Explorer and then convince a user to view the website, for example, by sending
an email.

All supported Windows desktop and Server OS versions are impacted, Microsoft
said.

This IE RCE zero-day is also tracked as CVE-2020-0674.

